# Don’t cry for Auntie Zeituni



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by AP (File)
Zeituni Onyango, President Obama's aunt.

Auntie Zeituni has written a book. It's called "Tears of Abuse," on account of how tough she's had it.
Have I read it? Of course not. Have you read her nephew's best-seller - Dreams from My Ghostwriter, I mean Father? No one has - it's sold millions of copies, but until two weeks ago, not a single reader got far enough into it to learn that Obama was a dog-eater with "composite" girlfriends.
Anyway, I have the press release on "Tears of Abuse," which describes Auntie Zeituni's journey to the United States "where she faces the unthinkable; failing health and quarantined in a hospital while on vacation in a foreign country."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/co...t_cry_for_auntie_zeituni/srvc=home&position=1


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Oddly enough I'm working on a book titled "Tears of the Taxpayers; how hard-working taxpayers support welfare frauds".


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey we owe that poor woman. 

Even knowing I was being sarcastic, I almost had an aneurysm typing that.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Are all Hawaiians that dark skinned?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice "pink ice" ring from QVC. What, no Chanel sunglasses today?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy EFF. At least squirt some fake tears on her for the picture...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cunt!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The white devil is cruel.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> The white devil is cruel.


Damn straight! Working our fingers to the bone so no one on the dole has to. It's barbaric! We should be ashamed of ourselves and stop making them victims of our tax dollars!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

"Tears of Abuse, How the U.S. should be crying for all the money we stolen, by leeching of the Goverment for years on end" followed by the new illegal alien best seller, "Parasites Rule, a guide to free housing, free health care, and EBT cards"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So if shes now an author...lol..then she doesnt need to be on my fuckin dime anymore. I wish there was a stronger word than the C word.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

7costanza said:


> So if shes now an author...lol..then she doesnt need to be on my fuckin dime anymore. I wish there was a stronger word than the C word.


 twat,gash,...nope cunt seems to be the best I can come up with


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> twat,gash,...nope cunt seems to be the best I can come up with


Where's Angry Pete when you need him? At one point they had a complete list on Traffic Scoop.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a couple of questions;

What's a "composite" girlfriend? Is it a blowup doll? Au be not. Composite is a hard plastic, is it not?

Who really cares about her tears? Would you be crying?

Will uncle write a book now too? Would the appropriate title be "How I lost my license, and gained a Green Card"?

Should I write a book about my encounter too? Can I call it "How I came here legally, became a cop, and arrested you know who."?

I am just amazed. Funny thing is that it will be probably touted by the liberal talk shows as a great work by a true saint of a woman. Will it now cause her to lose her EBT and Welfare? I guess she'll be moving on up, to the deeeelux apartment in the (insert the exclusive community here)

Does uncle, her brother, get an honorable mention in this book? And if so, am I mentioned too? Because you know something? I wast asked by her publishers. So maybe, I am entitled to a small portion of sales??? Well.... In. That case, u hope it's a freaking best seller. Autographed copies for all at the next M&G. You don't have to read it. Just use it as a paper weight, fire starter, toilet paper, anything you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Does uncle, her brother, get an honorable mention in this book? And if so, am I mentioned too?


Yes... She probably has a small chapter dedicated to her brother Onyango who fought a bitter battle with the Framingham PD and the Commonwealth Of Massachusetts as a "freedom fighter" and won his battle against blatant totalitarianism.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

CWOF isn't exactly a win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not sure if you were serious 263. The "composite" comment is regarding one of Obamas many many exposed lies , of course no one gives a fuck they are to concerned with Romney having a playground tiff 48 fuckin yrs ago.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> CWOF isn't exactly a win.


He was bruised but remains in the United States to fight another day or kill someone with his vehicle the later is more probable.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

263FPD - Your post was just fantastic, on more than a few levels. Credit, where credit's due. Love it.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you. My biography will be a legend in my own mind. LMFAO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> So if shes now an author...lol..then she doesnt need to be on my fuckin dime anymore. I wish there was a stronger word than the C word.


Throwing the F word in front of any word gives it a little kick in civilian life.
The exception to that rule is in a PD, where every other word is the F word and oddly not in a bad way.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Throwing the F word in front of any word gives it a little kick in civilian life.
> The exception to that rule is in a PD, where every other word is the F word and oddly not in a bad way.


Hahahahaha. Classic!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

